# Some frogs!



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello. 
Here are some of my frogs. Enjoy. 

*Epipedobates aff. hahneli*




























*Ranitometya imitator "intermedius"*










*Oophaga pumilio "cristobal"*




























Cheers, Ludvig.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Looking good. My fav is the imitator.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Man, that cristo is the bomb!!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

those haneli are sweet
awesome lookin lil guys


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great frogs!! where are you located?


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Very nice looking frogs. Imitator is great looking and that Cristobal is awesome looking.


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

I love the intermedius


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Love the cristobal!!! I think I speak for others when I say a full tank shot would be the next step ahaha.


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Julio:
I live in Sweden. 

I will se if I can get a full tank shot of the pumilio tank today. 

Greetings.


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Here are the Cristo viv, a 20 gal. 
Sorry for the crappy pic. 










Greetings, Ludvig.


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Would an update be nice?
Here is one. 

Som pics around the room:

*Cryptelytrops albolabris*




























*Dendrobates azureus*










*Philodryas baroni*










*And some vivs*
*Intermedius viv*









*Tinctorius viv*









*Tricolor viv*









*Pumilio viv*









*Vittatus viv*









*Lamasi viv*









*Aff. hahneli viv*









*My grumpy little girl Lisa*



















Greetings, Ludvig.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice, how do you get the doors out to take the pics? Your Cristóbals are the craziest (nicest!) I saw in a long time


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome frogs , great looking vivariums and love the Cryptelytrops albolabris
pics !


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Those are all good looking frogs never seen anything quite like your pumilio


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Those vivs are really nice too and those vipers are awesome!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

love the viprer shots!!!


----------



## EPI (Dec 22, 2009)

Great looking frogs, sweet pictures!


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Where do you get those vipers? Are they hot?


----------



## dam630 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice White-lipped viper


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks everybody. I love both the Cristo and the vipers, amazing animals. 

ChrisK; I can just lift the doors out, and than take pics. 

Chinoanoah; Yes, they are hot. 

A pic of a little rattler, a mean little thing. But i really like it, really fun to watch. 










Greetings
Ludvig.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

where are you located? how long have you been keeping vipers?


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

I live in Sweden. 
I have been keeping vipers for some months!

Here are a couple of pics from today, enjoy. 

*Dendrobates azureus*










*Epipedobates aff. hahneli*










*Oophaga pumilio "cristobal"*










*Epipedobates tricolor "nominat"*










*Dendrobates leucomelas*










*Phyllobates vittatus*










And a little viper
*Cryptelytrops albolabris*










Greetings
Ludvig.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Cool yellow eyes, guess no one ever asks to hold your snakes...


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

No, people get nervous just looking at them. Hah!

I will se if I can get some new pics, some day soon.

Greetings
Ludvig.


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Some more viper shots. Enjoy. I will try to get some frog pics, some day soon. 

*Vipera (Pelias) orlovi*



















*Vipera ammodytes meridionalis*



















Greetings
Ludvig.


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

VERY NICE!!! Breath taking.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello.
Here are some new pics from today. 

*Cryptelytrops albolabris*


















*Vipera ammodytes meridionalis*









*Theloderma asperum*









*Aphyosemion striatum "Cap Esteriás, GBL 85-6"*


















*Dendrobates tinctorius "azureus"*









*Dendrobates tinctorius "regina"*









*Crotalus atrox*









*Psalmopoeus cambridgei (irmina?)*









*Dendrobates leucomelas*









*Chamaeleo calyptratus*


















*Oophaga pumilio "cristobal"*









*Vipera (Pelias) orlovi*









Hope you enjoyed it!

Greetings
Ludvig.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Awesome pics and great collection of animals.

Can you get some more pics of those tricolors.


----------



## Leptopelis (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks!

I will see if I can get some today. 

Greetings!


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

are you still keeping the aff. hahneli? what are your experience on these? and the breeding how does this go?


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. Great shots!!


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

I was never to interested in Epipedobates but the pictures of your Epipedobates aff. hahneli have me reconsidering - beautiful frogs and pictures - thank you for sharing.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Roots said:


> I was never to interested in Epipedobates but the pictures of your Epipedobates aff. hahneli have me reconsidering - beautiful frogs and pictures - thank you for sharing.


Ashame they are not that available in the states


----------



## davy (Jul 13, 2010)

in europe there are a few people wfho succesfully breed them. but also not many.
i'm trying to get a few hopefully by the end of the year.


----------

